# SE II Exam Results - Illinois



## WoodSlinger (Dec 15, 2009)

From past experience, does anyone have a good idea as to when the SE II exam results will be released for those who took the exam in Illinois?


----------



## RM-270 (Dec 15, 2009)

WoodSlinger said:


> From past experience, does anyone have a good idea as to when the SE II exam results will be released for those who took the exam in Illinois?


I know this doesn't mean anything to you (coming from South Carolina; as we get our results sooner). But a lady I talked to down at the S.C. board today said she typically expects SE II results [when they have them] to come in a few weeks later than the rest. For us (based on when we typically get them) that means late December/early January. Not that your board will move quickly with that; but at least you know the grading is typically done by that point.

I'm on pins and needles waiting for this thing too my man. I answered building questions.......and I felt pretty good about it until the second problem in the afternoon (convinced I made a mathematical/interpretation error somewhere).

Good luck!


----------



## WoodSlinger (Dec 16, 2009)

Historically, it appears that IL distributes SE II results in early January as well.

Since about a week after the exam, I haven't given the thing any thought at all. All of a sudden on Monday the anticipation started to set in. Must be my internal clock telling me its about time.

I'll just try to shelf the thoughts until after the new year.


----------



## RM-270 (Dec 16, 2009)

To tell you the truth: I've thought about nothing else. I've kept thinking: _'man I can't believe I did that.....I wish I had just one more hour to work on it'_.

I wonder if the cut score for it is similar to the other exams (in terms of % correct needed to pass).


----------



## WoodSlinger (Dec 16, 2009)

RM-270 said:


> To tell you the truth: I've thought about nothing else. I've kept thinking: _'man I can't believe I did that.....I wish I had just one more hour to work on it'_.
> I wonder if the cut score for it is similar to the other exams (in terms of % correct needed to pass).



There seems to be very little know in regard to passing/cut score for this exam. With good reason I suppose. Being that the entire test is answered in long hand, and human beings are grading it, it becomes a tricky thing.

Who's to say that if someone fails under the evaluation of one grading individual that they wouldn't pass under another. How about if your exam is the last one graded by a certain individual and just prior to him starting in on it he finds out that his wife has been sleeping with the neighbor? Do you think he's going to give you the benefit of the doubt? There are a ton of scenarios a guy could formulate, but who knows.

I know of people that have come out from this exam feeling like they did no wrong, and didn't pass. Others who felt like they had been beaten bloody and did pass.

All a guy can do now, as was the case at back at the end of October, is wait.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 16, 2009)

^^ The Structural II exam is graded by two SE's. If the SE's disagree on something, then a 3rd SE is brought in as a tiebreaker.

Well, that is my understanding on how the exam is graded. :sharkattack:


----------



## WoodSlinger (Dec 16, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ The Structural II exam is graded by two SE's. If the SE's disagree on something, then a 3rd SE is brought in as a tiebreaker.
> Well, that is my understanding on how the exam is graded. :sharkattack:



That certainly makes more sense than my cheating wife procedure, and certainly much more fair. I'm going to go with it.


----------



## RM-270 (Dec 16, 2009)

> I know of people that have come out from this exam feeling like they did no wrong, and didn't pass. Others who felt like they had been beaten bloody and did pass.
> All a guy can do now, as was the case at back at the end of October, is wait.


Yeah, I kind of walked out feeling like I did ok....BUT the more I thought about it the more I second guessed myself. I made a point to state all my assumptions and be as clear as possible about what I was doing.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Dec 17, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> ^^ The Structural II exam is graded by two SE's. If the SE's disagree on something, then a 3rd SE is brought in as a tiebreaker.
> Well, that is my understanding on how the exam is graded. :sharkattack:


Agree. I have to believe that as anal as ncees is about everything else, they've got to have a very detailed process for grading seII.


----------



## DAVE9999 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> kevo_55 said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ The Structural II exam is graded by two SE's. If the SE's disagree on something, then a 3rd SE is brought in as a tiebreaker.
> ...


Passed Illinois SEII failed SEI

I plan on retaking the SEI in April but I have heard you do not have to take it in Illinois.

I live in ohio, does anyone know where I can find out about getting the Illinois license through an NCEES exam outside of Illinois?


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 6, 2010)

DAVE9999,

Illinois requires SE I &amp; II for their SE License. The west cost states do not require SE I. You can take SE I in any state and get licensed in IL through reciprocity.


----------



## teda (Jan 11, 2010)

I am in Nevada. To have SE here, Board does require SE I &amp; II in addition to PE-civil. As an option, Board accepts CA or WA SE III to replace SE I if you perfer that way.



ARLORD said:


> DAVE9999,
> Illinois requires SE I &amp; II for their SE License. The west cost states do not require SE I. You can take SE I in any state and get licensed in IL through reciprocity.


----------

